# Bessere Optimierung der Netzwerkübertragung



## raven (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Nun meld ich mich seit langer Zeit auchz mal wieder. Nachdem ich mein Spiel eine Weile außen vor gelassen hatte, hab ich mich mal wieder ran gesetzt um es weiter zu machen. Ich bin nun da angekommen, wo ich das Level vom Server einlesen lasse undan den Client schicke. Nun werdet ihr merken, das es sehr stockt. Und das bei nur einem Spieler. Ich habe euch die Quelldateien oben zum downloaden zur verfügung gestellt. Vielleicht findet ihr einige Mängel die man Verbessern könnte um die Übertragung zu optimieren.

Ich wäre euch sehr Dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

mfg X_Master


----------



## Ullenboom (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Ich sehe da kaum Möglichkeiten. Die Netzwerkverbindung bleibt auf, somit  fällt keine (große) Zeit für den Neuaufbau an, Serialisierung ist nicht so teuer, GZippen wird auch nicht viel bringen. Im lokalen Netz ist time(UDP) = time(TCP) und bei UDP muss man zu viel selbst machen. NIO wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen. Eventuell bringt http://www.davidreilly.com/java/java_network_programming/#3.3 noch was.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## raven (3. Jun 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort. Werd mir den Link mal ankucken.


----------

